# Offroaders for the Cure Beach Run Tomorrow



## Gr8_Outdoorsman (Jun 2, 2007)

Just a heads up to anyone that cares to join in tomorrow. I'm not an organizer, just passing the word along. There will probably be a huge showing of offroad vehicles.

This is a Cancer run to raise money for the Susan G Komen foundation. We will be meeting at the Mall of the Mainland, around 8AM on August 6th. We will be leaving from there around 9AM and parading over to Crystal Beach via the ferry. There will be various booths setup and lots of items raffled off. We are selling shirts, magnetic ribbons and bracelets. See ya all there!!

https://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=151760818234111


----------

